# Offshore 2008



## skjold (Feb 22, 2006)

Dear OSV fan and professional,

since we know your interest in OSVs and our Society we would like to inform you about the next official meeting to be hold in Esbjerg/Dk 23rd - 25th of May 2008. This meeting will be a step further compared to former meetings. We have the unique chance to include some welknown companies of the Danish offshore industry and others and could win e.g.Esvagt/Maersk, DST, Viking, Peter Harbo, Billing Boats, Modelskibet.dk, Apolloweb, Esbjerg Havn, Blue Water, EOB etc as sponsors.

The location is in the port area - details how to find will be send later. In a large 500m² marquee an exhibition of our models as well as a "mini mess" with parts out of the industry in scale 1:1 is planned. Food and drinks are available on the spot. A "pond" of 12 x 21 m gives the chances to see the models in action.

We ask for your help to organize the meeting. Do you like to join us? If you are a model builder do you like to show your model/s? What models - name and scale. Do you use a remote control? We need your frequency and channel/s because in Denmark are only five allowed. But we will try to have a special temporary permission for those channels outside the normal standard. Denmark is a liberal country in many aspects but in this matter is no room for any sloppiness! The organisation commitee is not responsible for any trouble due to violation of the Danish laws.

Do you want support to find a hotel? At present this is no order. We want to find a special price and in this moment we only would like to know how many and how long rooms are needed. 

Please let us know your intention. Don´t hesitate to contact us if you have any inquiry. Please, visit also our web site - link is standing below. 

Hope to see you in Esbjerg! www.osv-society.info


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

as a modeler,I Thankyou very much for your invitation to what sounds a very interesting and well organised event in Esbjerb.I hope your event goes well, and please post some photos of the event next year on the gallery. Unfortunately I won't be able to attend, but am sure that those who do will have a fabulous time. best wishes, neil.


----------



## skjold (Feb 22, 2006)

opdate http://www.osv-society.info/Flyer.pdf


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Skold,
I have mailed you're website along with pictures of my lateset build of a ship not due to be launched until 2009.Obviously I am not worthy of a simple e-mail reply.

Andy.


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote "I have mailed you're website along with pictures of my lateset build of a ship not due to be launched until 2009.Obviously I am not worthy of a simple e-mail reply".

They are all at the Esbjerg meeting I expect.


----------



## iospeter (Mar 21, 2006)

@Andy,

just saw your post about a response from our side. I sent a mail to you some days ago. Please, be aware we receive a lot of mail and are still hobbyists. So a mail can be overseen. It is only human to make errors and no classification. Supposing you would not worthy is absolutely wrong.

By the way I always thought modellers are patient. 

Peter


----------

